# *** Vintage WRUW October 2017 ***



## Chascomm

Today I'm wearing my 1980s Slava Automatic (aka Chromehenge):










It's been a weekend for Slava twin-barrels as yesterday I was wearing this 1980s Hong Kong Qreini SK with the same movement:


----------



## probep

A pair of Zenith DH military watches that were made for the German army, the first half of the 1940s.
Wristwatch: cal. 12-4-P-6
Pocket watch: cal. 193-P-6


----------



## Molliedooker

Finally sourced NOS dial to go with NOS titanium case and crown.
Used movement from my Aquastar regate. 
Now altogether not sure I like it .


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## yvrclimber

A good day for a watch even older than I am.
My 1957 IWC Calibre 401. 
Design so clean.


----------



## James A

70's LCD










Regards,


----------



## sinner777

7a28-702a


----------



## balaton

Not having been a great one for having personal possessions, my father's watch was one of the very few "moveable" items to pass to me on his death many years ago - this 1950s, 36mm Fero with its 17j Brac pin-lever movement, seemingly marked as cal. "2C02" but which I guess is probably intended to be "2002".

Never an expensive brand, and a good bit more "showy" than his quiet personality would have suggested, it came to me with extensive plating wear on the caseback, and an Excalibur expanding bracelet, since replaced but retained, which was just about hanging together. And despite my periodic well-intentioned gifts of quartz LEDs and LCDs when they were all the rage, this is the only watch I ever remember him wearing, a one-watch-only ethos which I wish he had passed to his son! 

Regards.


----------



## esdy_11192

Today I'm wearing my large Dugena, automatic, with an unusual all steel case. Inside there is an ETA 2783 beating at 21600 A/h and adjusted in 6 positions! 
The dial has two tones. The glossy silvering on the outer edge of the dial is not showing itself in this poor photo. :S


----------



## DMCBanshee

Squadron Diver


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## dspt

Cool GP Tony C.


----------



## Border-Reiver

probep said:


> A pair of Zenith DH military watches that were made for the German army, the first half of the 1940s.
> Wristwatch: cal. 12-4-P-6
> Pocket watch: cal. 193-P-6
> 
> View attachment 12548221
> 
> 
> View attachment 12548223
> 
> 
> View attachment 12548225


Beautiful watches. Yes, definitively made in the first half of the 1940s if the customer was the German army...


----------



## Droyal

My Arnex pocket watch from the late 70s that I wore in high school. The Seiko is a 1992 manufacture and my first dive watch back in the day.


----------



## Watchbreath

My Lucien Piccard


----------



## bobski

Wearing my Butex, that I know nothing about! I would place it at 50s-60s but if there are any other thoughts out there I would love to hear them.





































And a better shot of the hard to snap blued hands.










Any knowledge on this one?


----------



## balaton

bobski said:


> Wearing my Butex, that I know nothing about! I would place it at 50s-60s but if there are any other thoughts out there I would love to hear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a better shot of the hard to snap blued hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any knowledge on this one?


Buttes Watch Company, brand registered in 1944 as per Mikrolisk entry. Any chance of showing us what's inside?

Regards.


----------



## borchard929

1966 Seiko Sportsmatic









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

Found this beautiful Junghans Chronometer at a flea market in Stuttgart yesterday, right before I left Germany. The price wasn't particularly low (not high either) but I just couldn't resist it. It's keeping time quite well (-25s in 40 hours).

From my research, it seems that K6 on the movement suggests it was made exactly 61 years ago, in October 1956.


----------



## bobski

balaton said:


> Buttes Watch Company, brand registered in 1944 as per Mikrolisk entry. Any chance of showing us what's inside?
> 
> Regards.


Thanks for the response.

Unfortunately not as I do not have a caseback opening tool.

I imagine this is mot the original caseback either?


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Bulova Aerojet : for which I paid basically nothing. It came in a huge package deal from a "runner or picker in the collectibles/antiques business" I wasnt trying to take advantage, it just worked out to be free when all was said and done in terms of the deal as a whole.


----------



## bubba48

esdy_11192 said:


> Today I'm wearing my large Dugena, automatic, with an unusual all steel case. Inside there is an ETA 2783 beating at 21600 A/h and adjusted in 6 positions!
> The dial has two tones. The glossy silvering on the outer edge of the dial is not showing itself in this poor photo. :S


Today its old uncle :-d


----------



## borchard929

Le Jour Diver









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton

bobski said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Unfortunately not as I do not have a caseback opening tool.
> 
> I imagine this is mot the original caseback either?


I couldn't say whether the caseback is a replacement but the indents look to have some age to them. Perhaps if it's to be a regular wearer, you'll get it serviced by a proper watchmaker (not a jeweller) who can fit a new crystal at the same time. That would benefit it greatly and he can tell you what movement is in it. Pending that, I don't suppose that the caseback would respond to a friction ball?

Regards.


----------



## bobski

balaton said:


> I couldn't say whether the caseback is a replacement but the indents look to have some age to them. Perhaps if it's to be a regular wearer, you'll get it serviced by a proper watchmaker (not a jeweller) who can fit a new crystal at the same time. That would benefit it greatly and he can tell you what movement is in it. Pending that, I don't suppose that the caseback would respond to a friction ball?
> 
> Regards.


Well I have very limited knowledge regarding vintage pieces so all I insight is welcome.

Not got a friction ball but if I find something similar (rubber band ball etc) I will try to open it up and get a pic. Poor movement, I imagine it is thirsty as hell.

I know movement confirmation would help, but roughly which decade would you place this in as a guess?


----------



## balaton

bobski said:


> Well I have very limited knowledge regarding vintage pieces so all I insight is welcome.
> 
> Not got a friction ball but if I find something similar (rubber band ball etc) I will try to open it up and get a pic. Poor movement, I imagine it is thirsty as hell.
> 
> I know movement confirmation would help, but roughly which decade would you place this in as a guess?


As a guess, late 40s, early 50s, but hopefully some forum experts will be able to provide the correct answer.

Regards.


----------



## sinner777

Unusual Darwil today. Jumbo 37 mm case, twotone dial. Darwil signed cal.7076 - ETA 2750.


----------



## balaton

Today a 34mm Helvetia with their in-house 17j cal. 831 and the rather nice Dial/Alpine logo.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S

Ref 1675 from 1970. I'm happy I acquired this before prices went out of sight.


----------



## bqtime

You mentioned wrist, but which one? 

P.S.: this is blasphemy for most, but is a good joke here for my local fellow collectors


----------



## mougino

baoquang said:


> You mentioned wrist, but which one?
> View attachment 12551107


me: here friend, have a try at my new watch
friend: sniff sniff - but... it smells!
me: .......


----------



## jurgensonovic

Seikomatic on diy strap


----------



## bqtime

mougino said:


> me: here friend, have a try at my new watch
> friend: sniff sniff - but... it smells!
> me: .......


it is about Asian hand wrists which are usually smaller... so some 42mm or 44mm with bracelets are just too big for the wrists... so we joke instead for hands, we could care them for feet 

otherwise I do keep and reserve this lovely piece very careful, since it is relatively rare version of Poljot 30j with 0.583 gold and bracelet... but the very special thing of this watch is its movement number


----------



## mougino

baoquang said:


> it is about Asian hand wrists which are usually smaller... so some 42mm or 44mm with bracelets are just too big for the wrists... so we joke instead for hands, we could care them for feet
> 
> otherwise I do keep and reserve this lovely piece very careful, since it is relatively rare version of Poljot 30j with 0.583 gold and bracelet... but the very special thing of this watch is its movement number
> 
> View attachment 12551397


Too bad it's not 888888, I know it's a lucky number in China!

Nicolas


----------



## sinner777

bobski said:


> Wearing my Butex, that I know nothing about! I would place it at 50s-60s but if there are any other thoughts out there I would love to hear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a better shot of the hard to snap blued hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any knowledge on this one?


It is probably one of the AS movements Hands were relumed recently. With new crystal fitted it would be nice little watch. Around 33 mm?

EDIT: found a similar one listed. I correct myself. you will probably fund a FEF 380 under the backcase. 1950s, nice lugs on that btw.


----------



## bqtime

mougino said:


> Too bad it's not 888888, I know it's a lucky number in China!
> 
> Nicolas


I am lucky enough to have 77777


----------



## georges zaslavsky

the usual and same old connie which ticks at +0/+1 sec per day since 6 months


----------



## bobski

sinner777 said:


> It is probably one of the AS movements Hands were relumed recently. With new crystal fitted it would be nice little watch. Around 33 mm?
> 
> EDIT: found a similar one listed. I correct myself. you will probably fund a FEF 380 under the backcase. 1950s, nice lugs on that btw.


Yes it's a real shame about the hands, as I would have loved the original patina on there.

I must sadly admit that this really does not get it's fair share of wrist time, but the more I wear it the more I love certain things about it.

Also all you guys being so ready to help or contribute makes me realise that I should spend more time here! Problem is, is that I am sure that is a bad thing for my wallet, or at least the list!

Looks like some researching is required. Never heard of FEF, only FHF. I wanted to say it's 35mm, but having put on my 37mm SNK809 directly afterwards, and it seeming like a dinner-plate, I am moving towards 33mm!


----------



## sinner777

Vintage watches can be affordable. If you are not looking for big names and you are ready for some research. Some companies that stopped working during Quartz crisis made some really nice watches. My advice:find reliable and old watchmaker that knows his job. Enjoy the hobby.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Droyal

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 12552143


I love it. I picked one up NOS, but with no box/papers. Do you have some box/paper shots so I can see what I'm missing?


----------



## Droyal

Seiko chrono from 1983.


----------



## begud

Half hidden


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova Accutron Anniversary 1975


----------



## Border-Reiver

Annual wind up for this one today: Coulin, a Swiss watchmaker from Geneva, verge fusee pocket watch, made between 1780 and 1790


----------



## balaton

And another Onsa today, this one a 35mm Élégance with a 17j AS 1560 and a temporary strap now replacing the rather unappealing bracelet it came with.

Regards.


----------



## hotsauz

Early 60's Favre-Leuba, valjoux 23. Love the red tachy.


----------



## borchard929

Vintage Heuer today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dspt

same watch, another coffee


----------



## TankerSpec

1970s Swank Silver Dollar Watch with the 17 jewel hand-wound movement. I love this watch because it combines my two favorite hobbies, coins and watches.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## begud

Grand Seiko 5646-7000 from 1970 running smoothly.


----------



## franco60

BWC Valjoux 7733









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth

Ogival


----------



## a_badboy_us

Rocking my 1940's Cortland by Concord, a Felsa 240S inside.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdon5822

Red, white and blue day. Bicentennial Le Grant.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LandauV

Love the little buzz at leisure
Citizen Jet Auto Dater 21J


----------



## bubba48




----------



## mkws




----------



## DMCBanshee

Lanco Chronographe


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Sansoni7




----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## HenningKC

Got the Junghans 651.10 accompanying me on a job interview. Good 1969 model that keeps a +3.2 accuracy. Now we'll see if it wants to do its job while it's wearer decides if he wants to work at a hotel. Wish me luck!


----------



## oldhawkeye

1936 Bulova, stepped case with a 10AE movement.


----------



## midnightmann

Sultana









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton

Shiny, shiny, with a 1st Moscow 16j 2408 in a 35mm case, no anti-shock and from about 1960.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S

Longines Czech pilot, 2nd series (cal 15.26 inside). Sorry about the poor photo; I have problems eliminating reflections on this particular watch. I think I would like to add the Eterna and Lemania versions to my collection as well, so I'll be keeping my eyes open for decent examples.

This morning, I was trying to understand why this watch feels so huge. It is 40.5mm from side-to-side, which is large, but not as large as a Speedmaster or large super-compressor. Then I measured the diagonal to be ~47mm. Combined with the 50mm lug-to-lug distance, and the 24mm lug spacing, this watch feel almost too large for my wrist. I think that the other two will probably fit me a bit better.


----------



## thoth

V&C Army Corps of Engineers time only on a leather conversion strap made to original specs.


----------



## dandsoo

Back from service


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MWHarper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve

According to the wonderfully comprehensive Elgin website, this, my ( for the moment), little Elgin was made in 1917. The serial number is 19192068, so they had got pretty good at watches by this time. You need look no further than the compensation adjustment system for evidence of their prowess.















There is a knurled nut with a groove which guides the end of the adjuster, and this nut is on a threaded, gently curving rod going from "F" to "S". The nut can be adjusted at least ten times for every thread pitch along the length of the rod. Simply mind-boggling. Engineering on a superlative, microscopic scale.
The picture above shows the watch with a delicate Albertina chain that I have bought for it. Heavier links of a chunkier Albert were too incongruous and unbalanced; I think this chain, with gold and silver coloured links, fits it rather well. I have a very nice little box to fit it all into and it is going to be a birthday or Christmas present for one of my boys.


----------



## hotsauz

Arnex skin diver today.


----------



## thoth

Noon change over..... Harwood automatic display back


----------



## MrThompsonr

Lanco today&#8230;


----------



## Rolex6022

18k Rose Gold Egona Chronograph running a Landeron 48.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Dan S

bubba48 said:


>


Love it!


----------



## MrDagon007

Bought this one a few days ago. Nice, I think!
Put it on an an olive nylon strap with zulu hardware.


----------



## Border-Reiver

badbackdan said:


> Longines Czech pilot, 2nd series (cal 15.26 inside). *Sorry about the poor photo; I have problems eliminating reflections on this particular watch.* I think I would like to add the Eterna and Lemania versions to my collection as well, so I'll be keeping my eyes open for decent examples.
> 
> This morning, I was trying to understand why this watch feels so huge. It is 40.5mm from side-to-side, which is large, but not as large as a Speedmaster or large super-compressor. Then I measured the diagonal to be ~47mm. Combined with the 50mm lug-to-lug distance, and the 24mm lug spacing, this watch feel almost too large for my wrist. I think that the other two will probably fit me a bit better.
> 
> View attachment 12556101


_*There are no problems, only solutions.*_
John Lennon


----------



## LightDot

MWHarper said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a feiko, Bombai Special?


----------



## Border-Reiver

Addition to above post: Bombay special? India had renamed its capital into Mumbai in 1995 to get rid of that unpleasant labelling, but no sucess I guess...

Magnifying the image, it looks like someone has tried with an 'S' (like Seiko), but it should be a '5'. Would be interesting to see a sharp image of that part, possibly with the hour hand out of the way.


----------



## jovani




----------



## balaton

Going with this 31mm Westbury today with it's 17j Hermann Becker (HB) 115 movement. "Westbury" is one of these names that you think you know and that there'll be plenty of information available. Er, no. There's no Mikrolisk entry and, apart from some eBay sales ads, Google only produces a couple of unanswered requests for information. I'm thinking possibly German-made partly due to the HB movement and partly due to the lack of anything else to the contrary. With brands such as Wedgefield and Sheffield having been made in Germany, perhaps a name like Westbury is equally likely.

I had imagined that it hadn't been opened since the day it was born, until the loupe discovered a couple of service marks on the inner caseback, the most recent from 1960. So it's probably due another one, bless its little heart.

Regards.


----------



## Rolex6022

1960's Rolex 6694 Oysterdate


----------



## MWHarper

LightDot said:


> Looks like a feiko, Bombai Special?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWHarper

Border-Reiver said:


> Addition to above post: Bombay special? India had renamed its capital into Mumbai in 1995 to get rid of that unpleasant labelling, but no sucess I guess...
> 
> Magnifying the image, it looks like someone has tried with an 'S' (like Seiko), but it should be a '5'. Would be interesting to see a sharp image of that part, possibly with the hour hand out of the way.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dspt

blackie with tungsten bezel and faceted crystal today. I'm surprised how well the coating is holding, though it looks a bit brownish in a bright light


----------



## LightDot

Border-Reiver said:


> Addition to above post: Bombay special? India had renamed its capital into Mumbai in 1995 to get rid of that unpleasant labelling, but no sucess I guess...
> 
> Magnifying the image, it looks like someone has tried with an 'S' (like Seiko), but it should be a '5'. Would be interesting to see a sharp image of that part, possibly with the hour hand out of the way.


Guilty, I guess. It wasn't intentional and I should probably stop referring to these as Mumbai Special too. Franken or Frankenseiko should do just fine to get the message across... I'm sure there are plenty of honest sellers from India or Mumbai in particular, who don't deserve to have this kind of labeling pinned to their town or country, although, sadly, India seems to be the primary source for these.

Judging from the number of posts containing these in the Seiko section lately, I'm starting to think that we'd need a sticky there, explaining what a Frankenseiko is and isn't. Hopefully it would help people from getting burned and from enabling these sellers to go on destroying watches.


----------



## MWHarper

LightDot said:


> Guilty, I guess. It wasn't intentional and I should probably stop referring to these as Mumbai Special too. Franken or Frankenseiko should do just fine to get the message across... I'm sure there are plenty of honest sellers from India or Mumbai in particular, who don't deserve to have this kind of labeling pinned to their town or country, although, sadly, India seems to be the primary source for these.
> 
> Judging from the number of posts containing these in the Seiko section lately, I'm starting to think that we'd need a sticky there, explaining what a Frankenseiko is and isn't. Hopefully it would help people from getting burned and from enabling these sellers to go on destroying watches.


So I have a Frankensiko?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver

MWHarper said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's more a 5, but badly done (like the rest). Definitively a Bombay special. You would have to commit suicide in Japan when being responsible for the production of such a dial.


----------



## jurgensonovic

King


----------



## slopingsteve

Thank you, thank you, thank you. A new (to me) watch brand to covet and save up for.


thoth said:


> Noon change over..... Harwood automatic display back
> 
> View attachment 12556517
> 
> 
> View attachment 12556519


----------



## thoth

Princeton Chronograph


----------



## mkws

Border-Reiver said:


> Addition to above post: Bombay special? India had renamed its capital into Mumbai in 1995 to get rid of that unpleasant labelling, but no sucess I guess...


Unpleasant? Bombay is Bombay. They can rename it to Redialtown if they want to, and it will still be Bombay. 
_
Let me please introduce myself
__I'm a man of wealth and taste
__And I laid traps for troubadours
__Who get killed before they reach Bombay...
_-The Rolling Stones

I'll stick with the way the Rolling Stones call it. Bombay.

Now where's my bottle of Bombay Sapphire Gin...?


----------



## fiskadoro

Arctos Valjoux 7734 Chronograph


----------



## fiskadoro

LightDot said:


> Guilty, I guess. It wasn't intentional and I should probably stop referring to these as Mumbai Special too. Franken or Frankenseiko should do just fine to get the message across... I'm sure there are plenty of honest sellers from India or Mumbai in particular, who don't deserve to have this kind of labeling pinned to their town or country, although, sadly, India seems to be the primary source for these.
> 
> Judging from the number of posts containing these in the Seiko section lately, I'm starting to think that we'd need a sticky there, explaining what a Frankenseiko is and isn't. Hopefully it would help people from getting burned and from enabling these sellers to go on destroying watches.


I've always enjoyed using the term "Feiko"


----------



## balaton

mkws said:


> Unpleasant? Bombay is Bombay. They can rename it to Redialtown if they want to, and it will still be Bombay.
> _
> Let me please introduce myself
> __I'm a man of wealth and taste
> __And I laid traps for troubadours
> __Who get killed before they reach Bombay...
> _-The Rolling Stones
> 
> I'll stick with the way the Rolling Stones call it. Bombay.
> 
> Now where's my bottle of Bombay Sapphire Gin...?


Um, sorry, mkws - I've got it. Or, at least, I had until last night.


----------



## mougino

fiskadoro said:


> Arctos Valjoux 7734 Chronograph
> 
> View attachment 12558895


Very nice!
I've been in the hunt for a Valjoux chronograph, one of my grails is the Herma Le Mans (or LeJour Le Mans).

Nicolas


----------



## MWHarper

Well since I found out I have a Feiko. How about my Vostok "Mickey Mouse". Yes that is the cheapest NATO it is on any suggestions on a strap that would look good on it?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver

MWHarper said:


> Well since I found out I have a Feiko. How about my Vostok "Mickey Mouse". Yes that is the cheapest NATO it is on *any suggestions on a strap that would look good on it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps a piece cut off from natural sisal rope (don't settle for less).

But that Восток watch is much more interesting than a Feico, with the big CCCP giving a damn about copyright. Whatever, this one is original with a movement cal. 2403 inside, with 17 (in words: seventeen) jewels. Unusual 19.800 A/h.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-2403-a-469852.html


----------



## MWHarper

Border-Reiver said:


> Perhaps a piece cut off from natural sisal rope (don't settle for less).
> 
> But that Восток watch is much more interesting than a Feico, with the big CCCP giving a damn about copyright. Whatever, this one is original with a movement cal. 2403 inside, with 17 (in words: seventeen) jewels. Unusual 19.800 A/h.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-2403-a-469852.html


I was actually wanting a real opinion guess that is to much to ask

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48




----------



## yvrclimber

Guinness o'clock with my 1957 IWC Calibre 401. Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mkws

The Usual Suspect:


----------



## Border-Reiver

MWHarper said:


> I was actually wanting a real opinion guess that is to much to ask
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, a strap for a Russian, possibly copyright violating Mickey Mouse watch (assumed male wearer, age 18 to 55)? If such a watch is worn let's say at work, as something different in a routine life, give it a decent one as a contrast, dark brown or black, made from leather (I have an Elvis watch combined in that fashion). If you are a student and want to carry something funny, I would go for plastic, red, green, anything dazzling. Otherwise, any NATO strap, as you have it now, is good enough, unless it doesn't have the right wearing comfort for you. That's really not a watch where you have to spend a lot of money on a wrist band to match its exclusivity or rack your brains for long over what to get.


----------



## LandauV

L12 from 1944!!!


----------



## Castro Silva




----------



## thoth

Got 2 with me today.... One to wear and one to work on.

The to wear.... Movado for Tiffany









The to work on...

Illinois 18s 24j Bunn Special. Was having some slipping while winding. Want to get it in good working order to trade to the father in law for an "oversize" Memovox in the box from the early 1960's.


----------



## oldhawkeye

Well, how about a Green/red nato, or just green or red. I think the dark green would look great with it myself, but maybe that's just me


----------



## Dan S

Old Omega with 30T2 PC movement from the early 1940s (if I remember correctly). I like this 2505 reference very much. The case is large at ~38, and I think the size is exaggerated even more by the thin bezel. It's also very thin and the slightly bent lugs fit my wrist perfectly. Sadly, this particular case has seen some polishing over its life.


----------



## balaton

Today's wearer is this German-made Gama, which Mikrolisk has as a brand registered in 1910 to G. A.Müller. 34mm across the case and with a 17j AS 1287 movement, it doesn't get the wrist time it deserves, so I thought I'd better sort that before anything else grabbed my attention.

Regards.


----------



## Rolex6022

Watch of the day. 1968 Omega Constellation w/Linen non-lume dial.


----------



## busmatt

Well now, I've finally taken my not-so-vintage CWC off and replaced it with my unmarked AllProof










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Border-Reiver

busmatt said:


> Well now, I've finally taken my not-so-vintage CWC off and replaced it with my unmarked AllProof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


'Daredevil' Jimmie Mattern, the famous pilot, wore a Wittnauer AllProof. He must have sent some photographs to Martha Wittnauer, who became the first female CEO of a watchmaker company in the USA after the last of the founding Wittnauer brother died. Of course, she wrote a nice letter back to Jimmy...

If you believe in the ad of Wittnauer from these days, 'dropped 3400 feet from an airplane - exposed to rain for 30 hours and still running perfectly!', than your watch must be virtually indestructible...

The first AllProof models were made long before the 1930s, so there have been various models (not the case, but crown, hands etc. over the years)


----------



## MWHarper

oldhawkeye said:


> Well, how about a Green/red nato, or just green or red. I think the dark green would look great with it myself, but maybe that's just me


Thank you for the input! I believe that a dark green nato will be in Mickey's near future!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liizio

Heuer 2000 from 1984-ish. ESA quartz with the Dubois-Depraz chrono module.


----------



## bubba48

The watches for the weekend

Saturday



















Sunday


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## WatchNut22

Lucerne automatic.

So I think I'm on a vintage blue mechanical on a tan strap kick lately










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boossard

70s Titoni Space Star on gray perlon strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LandauV

Shturmanskiye Type 1, 1951


----------



## Border-Reiver

WatchNut22 said:


> Lucerne automatic.
> 
> So I think I'm on a vintage blue mechanical on a tan strap kick lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful watches! I would have said black and nothing but black (if leather), but the more I look at the 2nd image, the more I like that idea of something brownish. I guess I will make some experiments in my collection myself now...


----------



## probep

Vintage Certina ref. 5101, mid-1960s, cal. 25-36:


----------



## Border-Reiver

*1970s ARISTO (Swiss Aristo) Automatic Alarm* for the weekend, movement AS cal. 5008, high beat 28.800 A/h, day and date quickset, very distinct alarm for that never ending meeting or the 30 minutes tolerance limit for the main course to arrive in that snobby restaurant...

It had been given a complete service a while ago and runs extremely precise and with a beat 'error' of 0.0 m/s. Will go on the watch winder for a week on Monday and then back into the box.

My new camera for better macro shots seems to have zero tolerance for any minor scratches or dents.


----------



## busmatt

Bulova lcd 1977










# Should've been an Accutron

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Liizio

This beauty arrived yesterday. Something I never knew existed, but once I saw this on a local auction site, I knew it was something I needed: Leijona Caravelle Super Compressor.









Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Border-Reiver

Well Matt, you are not the only one who unintentionally started a Bulova collection in search of an Accutron...

1.Should have been an Accutron, but is a normal quartz watch called Accutron
2.Should have been an Accutron, but is a later develeopment, a quartz controlled Accuquartz, with a tuning fork like in the Accutron (now a passive element)
3.Should have been an Accutron and *is* an Accutron


----------



## jovani




----------



## balaton

Today it's a 35mm Nivada Skymaster with a honey-coloured dial and a 21j AS 1361N movement. A decent enough brand, not reaching the greatest of heights, but not exactly plumbing the depths either. The history of the brand name's ownership over the past 30 years or so, from China/South Korea to, more recently, Mexico, has previously been well chronicled in this forum and others, but the original Swiss company Nivada appears to have been registered in either 1926 or 1937 depending on your source. I'm guessing the "Aquamatic" name dates to the mid-50s with mine being made a few years after that.

And now, for the purists, I have a small confession to make. My watch initially came with an AS 1361, described as "fully working", by which I assume the seller meant hand-winding only. Failing to readily source 1361 auto winding gears, and reluctant to return it to the seller, I asked my watch repairer to transplant the 1361N from an old Chalet into the Nivada. As it happens, between us we later found a complete 1361 movement which is now happily residing in the Chalet and I'm not really all that fussed about swapping them back.

Regards.


----------



## Rolex6022




----------



## Rolex6022

His and hers vintage Omegas! A 1968 Omega Constellation with Linen dial and Original bracelet and a 1970's vintage Womens Deville with Omega mesh bracelet and clasp.


----------



## Giotime

Ruhla (UMF?)


----------



## LandauV

Sturmabskiye Type 2, Gagarinskiye


----------



## sinner777

Darwil, two tone dial, gold plated jumbo case, ETA 2750 movement.


----------



## bacsvest

*A.Montandon 16
*


----------



## balaton

Giotime said:


> Ruhla (UMF?)


Uhren und Maschinenfabrik

https://ostalgieruhla.wordpress.com/short-history-of-ruhla-watches/

Regards.


----------



## Border-Reiver

Giotime said:


> Ruhla (UMF?)


East German Production, here is a nice article about the brand. UMF = *U*hren und *M*aschinen*f*abrik (watch- and machine factory), also mentioned there:

https://medium.com/@Grigory/history...-the-first-german-watch-in-space-f5d2ba2aba09

*Text added:* Haven't seen balaton's response which already answered the question.


----------



## andsan




----------



## borchard929

1966 Seiko Sportsmatic









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

jimdon5822 said:


> Red, white and blue day. Bicentennial Le Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Le Jour says hi









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdon5822

borchard929 said:


> My Le Jour says hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Bon Jour!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton

A 36mm Création today, with its 17j Felsa 752. Mikrolisk has this particular name as being registered in 1948.

Regards.


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Cimier....pin lever. Came with out the chrome and with the beautiful brass finish showing though out. Keeps great time.


----------



## thoth

Fit bit.....1940s watch bit?










Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandauV

Almost the very beginning of the Soviet watch industry. 1927 (?).


----------



## MDT IT

hi


----------



## laikrodukas

LandauV said:


> Almost the very beginning of the Soviet watch industry. 1927 (?).
> 
> View attachment 12566587


What's inside?


----------



## LandauV

laikrodukas said:


> What's inside?


In this one - Unitas


----------



## laikrodukas

What does it have to do with "Soviet watch industry"? Except that it was for soviet market


----------



## LandauV

laikrodukas said:


> What does it have to do with "Soviet watch industry"? Except that it was for soviet market


These watches was assembled in Soviet Union from imported components. Movements at first was Moser out of the confiscated stocks and then they began to import Unitas 146 and Cyma.
For PW was used Hy Moser & Cie, Tavannes Watch Co and Unitas movements.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## oldhawkeye

Here is a Elgin Swissonic with a ESA 9158 that beats at 28,800. From around 1975. Case diameter is 43mm which is huge for that time frame. 
Wish I had some bell bottoms or a Madras shirt to wear with it.


----------



## oldhawkeye

Double Post - I swear it did it by itself.


----------



## Rolex6022

Connie monday!


----------



## mougino

oldhawkeye said:


> From around 1975. Case diameter is 43mm which is huge for that time frame.
> View attachment 12566839


Not really, the 70's were notorious for show-off clothes & accessories.

I wouldn't say there were plenty of 40-45mm watches but there were definitely some of them (a lot of divers) at that epoch 

A few famous examples: the Seiko "Willard" 6105: 44mm ; the Orient King Diver: 45mm ; the Omega Flightmaster: 43mm ; the Heuer Autavia 11630: 42mm, etc. (also plenty of 40+ vintage Raketas as I recall).

Nicolas


----------



## primabaleron

Greetings from St. Petersburg


----------



## thoth

LeCoultre Memovox manual wind 35mm









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth

thoth said:


> Got 2 with me today.... One to wear and one to work on.
> 
> The to wear.... Movado for Tiffany
> 
> View attachment 12560665
> 
> 
> The to work on...
> 
> Illinois 18s 24j Bunn Special. Was having some slipping while winding. Want to get it in good working order to trade to the father in law for an "oversize" Memovox in the box from the early 1960's.
> 
> View attachment 12560667
> 
> 
> View attachment 12560671


Trade completed with the father in law. Put on a new crystal and a light polish with a cape cod. Took off the evil spidel that was already eating the lugs.










Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

A good trade!


----------



## balaton

1950s Jenco from Jenny & Frey, registered in 1939 and this one running on a 25j Felsa 1560. 

The somewhat heavy bezel and large numerals might make it appear smaller than its 33.4mm, but with the red accents it's quite a cheery little soul.

Regards.


----------



## midnightmann

Rotary









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Something a little different... if 1980 is vintage enough of course


----------



## Literustyfan

1918 WWI US Army ISSUED Elgin Trench Watch.

This very specific case was only available to the US Army, it was not available to the general public.

Nickel semi-hermetic Illinois case with the original factory crown.

This exact model served the United States in BOTH World Wars.


----------



## begud

andsan said:


>


Wow. This one is such a beauty! I like it!

#jealous


----------



## James A

Seiko 6139 6002










Regards,


----------



## watchdaddy1

Just in


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## balaton

A 1960s Regency in a 35.33mm case today. There are two potential makers of "Regency" in Mikrolisk, both Swiss, so with "Foreign" on the dial of this one, that's them out. 

So, I'm leaning towards it having perhaps been a catalogue or department store own-brand, assembled for them in the Far East with its 17j Citizen 1400, and despite this movement not yet being shown on RR's database, I'm greatly indebted to him for his efforts in identifying it and also to @pithy for providing reference images of the thing. 

Whatever it is, or was, it keeps great time and, all in all, is quite a handsome fellow.

Regards.


----------



## fiskadoro

Nivada Taravana Automatic. Not sure of its exact age though. Picked this guy up for under $100 and it cleaned up nicely and was easy to regulate.


----------



## thoth

Ernest Borel Chronometre. Freesprung balance.









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Literustyfan

Just finished up with the restoration on this one.

1917 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, Philadelphia Case with OFFSET CROWN.

15 Jewels, Original Factory Crown, Enamel BOLD Arabic Military Dial, Skeleton Hands, Factory Drilled Lum Dots, Leather Kitchener Strap.


----------



## Dan S

Angelus, civilian version, cal 215 inside.


----------



## mougino

thoth said:


> Ernest Borel Chronometre. Freesprung balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


I didn't know this brand, I really couldn't wear it as in French "Borel" sounds a lot like "Bordel" which means whorehouse


----------



## Rolex6022

1953 18k Omega Automatic 2736SC.


----------



## hotsauz

60s, Gallet, EP40.


----------



## yvrclimber

thoth said:


>


Stunner! One of these days I've got to add one to my collection.

Love it!


----------



## yvrclimber

Literustyfan said:


> 1917 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, Philadelphia Case with OFFSET CROWN.
> ...Factory Drilled Lum Dots...


Really interesting watch. Was the angled position optimized for driving, or maybe flying?

Were the original Lume dots, assuming it had lume originally, overlapping the numerals like that? Just curious, not a negative comment.

My '68 Waltham is very different, but I love to see other Waltham's out there. Military, dress, etc.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Literustyfan

YVR,

I've never seen any evidence that this watch was designed for "driving or flying".

The term "driver's watch" is WAY overused in the vintage world.

There were Hunting Case movements, crown at 3 o'clock and there were Open Faced movements, crown at 12 o'clock.

This is an open faced movement.

The lum dots were drilled at the factory, yes, they drilled directly over the numerals.

I re-applied the lum just as it was done 100 years ago with no over-lapping.


----------



## yvrclimber

Literustyfan said:


> ...This is an open faced movement...
> 
> I re-applied the lum just as it was done 100 years ago with no over-lapping.


Thanks for the info. I'm always interested to learn more about vintage and military.

Nice crown too BTW. Reminds me of a Flieger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thoth

Afternoon change over....

38mm gf Memovox on a vintage 2 piece Kreisler gf band.









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanPiotr

Just glorious... by Zodiac


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Tony C.

Ok, not wearing, but...


----------



## GradyPhilpott

New acquisition: Tudor "Tuxedo"--Ref. 7965








​


----------



## dandsoo




----------



## B79

Omega October 
(apologies for same image 3 times, had difficulty getting image correct way up)


----------



## B79

198.0034 Striking blue in the dial


----------



## sinner777




----------



## mougino

Burgo79 said:


> Omega October
> (apologies for same image 3 times, had difficulty getting image correct way up)
> View attachment 12571497


How did we go from this beauty to this kind of atrocity:










Something terrible must have happened at Omega Marketing...


----------



## jimdon5822

TankerSpec said:


> 1970s Swank Silver Dollar Watch with the 17 jewel hand-wound movement. I love this watch because it combines my two favorite hobbies, coins and watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I never understood why they used the front of the coin? The back would have been better. It is a beautiful eagle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton

And it all looked so simple from the outside. 34mm steel case, from 1965 and still looking reasonably fresh.

Regards.


----------



## demonfinder

New arrival -my first silver cased watch,hallmarked for Edinburgh 1929 .
The case cleaned up nicely as it just had a little tarnish and grime -crystal will be replaced as a few of the scratches were a bit too deep to polish out easily.



























The movement is a beautifully finished 15 jewel version of the in house MST 175 which will join the queue for a service in due course.
The vintage strap it came with was in good shape too and just needed a bit of dubbin and a buff up.


----------



## Elvis Silva

Back from the dead, my UG Polerouter cal. 1-69, finally sent to the watchmaker this month for repairs after some time of forced vacations. I left this poor guy slip from my hands some months ago and it stopped working since this unfortunate fall (shame on me!). One of my favorite pieces. In the future, I'll provide an original crown and a signed buckle for this beauty. It was really a nice find - even the strap and the crystal are original and signed!


----------



## hotsauz

Lemania day.


----------



## Literustyfan

Just finished up the restoration on this one.

WWI Waltham RED 12 Trench Watch, Gold Filled NAWCCo Case, Original Factory Crown.

LARGE Size 0s Case 33.5mm, Very Desirable BOLD Arabic Enamel RED 12 Military Dial, Original Glass Crystal, Dark Brown Leather Kitchener Strap.


----------



## fiskadoro

Tissot Seastar Lemania Chronograph


----------



## JOSE G

Wearing my green original dial Manhattan.
Not seen to often.


----------



## Rolex6022

Chrono day.


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## primabaleron




----------



## Elvis Silva

This one arrived today: Sicura Submarine.


----------



## thoth

My other Princeton









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## GradyPhilpott




----------



## trueairspeed

Bonjour!


----------



## balaton

Today a 36mm Bermi with a 15j ETA 1597. Finding nothing really worthwhile on this, apart from Mikrolisk showing the name having been registered by Francesco Bernasconi in 1954, also apparently responsible for a "Seawatch" brand driven by pin-lever movements. 

Regards.


----------



## Sansoni7

Not in time, but...this is my Poljot for today.


----------



## peatnick

Certina 5101









Calibre 25-36 circa 1963









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## hotsauz

50s Movado, calibre 95M.


----------



## Literustyfan

Just finished up with a "sympathetic restoration" on this absolutely incredible 1917 WWI Illinois Trench Watch featuring a sterling silver Fahys "Armored" case.

Sympathetic means that only mechanical repairs were done.

Yes, Fahys put gold filled crown on their sterling silver cases.

The case has a beautiful aged finish that has turned black over the past 100 years.

VERY little cosmetic work was done to this historic piece.

The crystal was missing so it was replaced and that is about it, everything else is 100% original to the watch.

Finding one of these that still has the original factory Khaki strap and D&G strap clasp is extremely difficult!

The 11 jewel movement features a solid gold train, I also installed a brand new mainspring.

The original owner (Santo Lanzarotta, born April 23, 1890) did a bit of customization on this watch, he added a modified Knights of Columbus pin to the center of the integrated crystal guard.

Looks pretty cool so I left it as is to honor this WWI combat veteran.

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Rolex6022

Redialied Rolex 6694 for today!


----------



## thoth

Benrus beater today









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Andowatch On Canvas


----------



## Dan S

Kontiki 20 from the very early 1970s, IIRC.


----------



## slopingsteve

The knurled bezel would be for winding on a non-automatic, I gather, but how do you set the time?


thoth said:


> Noon change over..... Harwood automatic display back
> 
> View attachment 12556517
> 
> 
> View attachment 12556519


----------



## thoth

slopingsteve said:


> The knurled bezel would be for winding on a non-automatic, I gather, but how do you set the time?


The Harwood watches were set by the bezel. There was no provisioning for manual wind. You can turn the bezel in either direction. When you turn it the dot at 6 goes from red to black to indicate that it is in a setting mode. When you keep turning the hands will turn in that direction. Once you have it where you want you turn the bezel back the other way and the dot goes back to red to indicate setting is disengaged. Unique invention for the 1920's. They were seen as the first commercially available automatic watches.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## primabaleron

VJ72


----------



## mougino

primabaleron said:


> VJ72


Clearly an outstanding watch! Wear it in good health!


----------



## balaton

Today, a 1960s 34mm Bentima Star housing a 21j AS 1525/1526 movement. A somewhat convoluted history has me wondering if the same "Bentima" name is in play here.

A Bentima Company of London seemingly dates from the 1920s, supplying "Anvil" brand clocks made by Perivale Clock Mfg. of Middlesex, England. I'm not clear on the timeline but, reportedly, a Bentima Company were, at some stage, the UK importers of Oris watches before becoming a sister or sub brand of that company.

From what I've read, nowadays a Bentima name appears to belong to Acctim, if not actively being used by them. 

Regards.


----------



## Rolex6022

Today I'm wearing a Solid14k Rose Gold Doxa Antimagnetique. I have no what year it is, its been serviced recently and has the smoothest winding in my collection after my Omega Constellation.


----------



## Literustyfan

1913 Elgin Trench Watch, Philadelphia Silverode Case, BIG Size 0s Version, 15 Jewels, Factory Crown.

Mesh Crystal Guard, BOLD Arabic Military Dial, Leather Kitchener Strap.

I only did mechanical repairs to this piece, nothing cosmetic.

This is the VERY FIRST Men's Elgin Wrist Watch Model, it was first introduced at the 3rd running of the Indy 500 back in 1913!


----------



## thoth

1960's Timex Electric I found in a box last night. Put on a new crystal and put in a battery. Good to go.

Not sure of year but is marked West Germany and has the dead beat seconds.









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandauV

The white one. Sekonda, 3017 mov't


----------



## LandauV

The black one. Sekonda, 3017 mov't


----------



## fiskadoro

It has to be a day/date complication for Friday the 13th!


----------



## pyddet

This was yesterday... There's just something amazing about the dial and I can't seem to take it off.


----------



## marks55

Something a little different for today, Hamilton "Wilshire" from 1941, in rose gold. Hamilton called it "Coral" gold, 

but what's in a name?


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## probep

Today: Vintage Zenith, circa 1969, cal. 2542C


----------



## Border-Reiver

thoth said:


> 1960's Timex Electric I found in a box last night. Put on a new crystal and put in a battery. Good to go.
> 
> Not sure of year but is marked West Germany and has the dead beat seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


Made by LACO, Germany. Timex had aquired this company (I guess it was 1959) to get access to their know-how in the area of electric watches. Even rarer, the same models marked Laco (for the German market).

TIMEX LACO ELECTRIC 1964


----------



## balaton

For today, a 33mm Renov with an 18j version of the Parrenin 90 and antichoc 102. 

I'm finding absolutely nothing about Renov watches other than the Mikrolisk entry showing it as a brand registered in 1971 to Mondaine-owned Constructa, producers of (mainly) pin-lever movements. This one clearly isn't one of these, so who knows, perhaps Mondaine/Constructa resurrected a dormant brand name 25 years after mine was made?

Another little mystery joining those awaiting solution, sometime, possibly never. 

Regards.


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## slopingsteve

You all are so going to hate me!!
I've been looking for a face for my ghost watch(bottom left) and saw this other little Rotary on ebay. I bid and bought and it arrived this morning....Well, it is stunning.There is no chance of it being a donor for my ghost unless the whole thing just drops in without any changes; I'll try that later, but in the meantime...... My new little watch had a broken stem so wasn't winding but the movement itself - a 3-adjustments 2/240 - kicked into life as soon as I wound the spring. The big surprise was the case which is in FOUR sections. I don't yet know the name of this sort of set-up apart from the tre tacche screw-on back, but it just oozes class and quality. More luck was with me when I found a crown which fitted onto the broken stem and was able to put it all together as a single, working whole. The case is stainless steel I think (there is no wear-through) and is in this beautiful elongated octagonal shape. I've got a feeling that it might have some sort of military application just through the sheer solidity of the whole design. 
I am amazed that it is mine to be honest, and for not much more than the cost of a pizza and a pint.
PS I told you that you'd hate me; even I would hate me if I wasn't me.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Lanco Chronograph


----------



## jovani




----------



## mkws

For two days now, this one:


----------



## parrotandpitbull

40s/50s Roamer dial and movement. Recased in steel with new gold hands. Not the most beautiful patina in the world but overall it had a certain something that spoke to me.
Usually I shoot for purity but what the hell I just liked it, and if I remember correctly the price was right. Also it is on the small side which is great for my thin wrists.


----------



## Dan S

I'm trying to slowly grow my small dive watch collection with some examples that are a little out of the ordinary. This is a HASTE branded version of the Jenny Caribbean 1000 from the 1960s with an awesome decompression-table bakelite bezel (40mm) and an orange dial that is showing some texture from age but is still very bright. The hands or dial (or maybe both) have apparently been re-lumed at some point.

It's an odd watch with a hugely domed crystal fitted to a bulky one-piece case with an ETA 2452 inside. Supposedly this design represented one of the first with a 1000m depth rating. These also appear under the PHILIP name, OLLECH & WAJS, and probably others as well. I think that black, yellow, and blue dials are a bit more common. Fun to wear.


----------



## mougino

badbackdan said:


> I'm trying to slowly grow my small dive watch collection with some examples that are a little out of the ordinary. This is a HASTE branded version of the Jenny Caribbean 1000 from the 1960s with an awesome decompression-table bakelite bezel (40mm) and an orange dial that is showing some texture from age but is still very bright. The hands or dial (or maybe both) have apparently been re-lumed at some point.
> 
> It's an odd watch with a hugely domed crystal fitted to a bulky one-piece case with an ETA 2452 inside. Supposedly this design represented one of the first with a 1000m depth rating. These also appear under the PHILIP name, OLLECH & WAJS, and probably others as well. I think that black, yellow, and blue dials are a bit more common. Fun to wear.
> 
> View attachment 12580603
> 
> 
> View attachment 12580605
> 
> 
> View attachment 12580607
> 
> 
> View attachment 12580609


Congrats, the NATO suits it very well!

Nicolas


----------



## KasperDK




----------



## LandauV

*НВЧ* «eared» WR300M, first generation of Vostok professional divers.


----------



## busmatt

slopingsteve said:


> View attachment 12578973
> 
> View attachment 12578975
> 
> 
> View attachment 12578979
> 
> View attachment 12578981
> 
> 
> You all are so going to hate me!!
> I've been looking for a face for my ghost watch(bottom left) and saw this other little Rotary on ebay. I bid and bought and it arrived this morning....Well, it is stunning.There is no chance of it being a donor for my ghost unless the whole thing just drops in without any changes; I'll try that later, but in the meantime...... My new little watch had a broken stem so wasn't winding but the movement itself - a 3-adjustments 1/240 - kicked into life as soon as I wound the spring. The big surprise was the case which is in FOUR sections. I don't yet know the name of this sort of set-up apart from the tre tacche screw-on back, but it just oozes class and quality. More luck was with me when I found a crown which fitted onto the broken stem and was able to put it all together as a single, working whole. The case is stainless steel I think (there is no wear-through) and is in this beautiful elongated octagonal shape. I've got a feeling that it might have some sort of military application just through the sheer solidity of the whole design.
> I am amazed that it is mine to be honest, and for not much more than the cost of a pizza and a pint.
> PS I told you that you'd hate me; even I would hate me if I wasn't me.


Nice pick up, I have the black version



























28mm of awesome

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## primabaleron

VJ 7740


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Same old


----------



## balaton

One of these double-barrelled jobs today, this one a 37mm Slava Automatic with their 27j 2427 movement and the date quick-set pusher at 2. 

Not entirely convinced about its "vintage" credentials but as it's on now, I'm afraid it'll need to do.

Regards.


----------



## laikrodukas

soviets collapsed in 1991 so the youngest it could be 26y old


----------



## Dan S

mougino said:


> Congrats, the NATO suits it very well!
> 
> Nicolas


Many thanks, Nicolas. This strap arrived on some other watch that I purchased, and I immediately removed it and put it in a drawer at that time. I originally put the HASTE on a rubber Tropic-style strap, which is probably period-correct. But then I came upon this strap and found that it worked very well.


----------



## balaton

laikrodukas said:


> soviets collapsed in 1991 so the youngest it could be 26y old


Yup, I know, but not sure it exceeds the 30-year rule-of-thumb that I tend to go by. Anyway, what's done is done


----------



## Elvis Silva

badbackdan said:


> I'm trying to slowly grow my small dive watch collection with some examples that are a little out of the ordinary.


Now, Dan, that's quite a looker you have there!! Handsome chap! Congratulations.

It seems that I was also stung by the diver watch bug: I've been craving for some specimens to gather a little collection of vintage divers...


----------



## thoth

Not high grade. Not expensive. But I love the dial.

Tradition 17j for Sears. Stainless case. Midsize.

AS 1430









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva

Record Diver, big blue face! Inside it, cal. Record 1955-2, which is equivalent to Longines 505, as said by Dr. Ranfft. I've seen at least one specimen with a Longines-Record signature; mine is the poor guy's one...

New acryilic glass, new strap and it came back to life!


----------



## atsamoulis

It has been a productive but expensive October so far!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Seiko 7002 '95


----------



## Sansoni7

Today....Poljot day.


----------



## jurgensonovic

Seiko 6119-7000 1967.


----------



## dspt

a pic from yesterday


----------



## Border-Reiver

Today: precisely running (serviced) Bulova Automatic 1970 (N0) movement Bulova cal. 11ANAC, f = 21.600 A/h and the best of it, a simple and easy to read dial and hands indicating the time as a watch should, a railroad dresswatch so to speak.


----------



## mougino

Today my just-received-this-weekend Orient Sea King with dark-green dial.


----------



## balaton

Another one from my friendly watch repairer for today, this 34mm Lanco with its 17j Langendorf 1357.

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye

A friend of mine, who had moved from Russia about 30 years ago, gave this Luch to me as it had ceased to run. I did a C.O.A. and added a strap. Finished it on Saturday and am seeing how it keeps time - hopefully well!


----------



## balaton

oldhawkeye said:


> A friend of mine, who had moved from Russia about 30 years ago, gave this Luch to me as it had ceased to run. I did a C.O.A. and added a strap. Finished it on Saturday and am seeing how it keeps time - hopefully well!
> 
> View attachment 12583969


Blimey!


----------



## peatnick

Herma Calypso









FE 3601 circa 1975









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Rolex6022

Connie Monday!


----------



## thoth

14k U Nardin









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve

I love the stylish simplicity of this 1977-79 Casiotron 53 CS-18, I love it so much that it is in my top three watches, along with the other thirty-five that are in my top three. It's not easy this watch-loving thingy, is it?


----------



## Dan S

Eberhard Extra-Fort with the "hacking" Valjoux 65 inside.


----------



## hotsauz

Grabbed this over the weekend, a 67' 666 ft Bulova Snorkel, "stardust" dial.


----------



## dspt

@balaton looks like ZIM, not Luch to me

@hotzaus gorgeous!

timex backset today


----------



## fiskadoro

Tissot T12 Automatic


----------



## balaton

dspt said:


> @balaton looks like ZIM, not Luch to me
> 
> timex backset today
> 
> View attachment 12585035


Sorry, I guess I'm missing something here. What looks like ZIM?

Regards.


----------



## Dan S

balaton said:


> Sorry, I guess I'm missing something here. What looks like ZIM?
> 
> Regards.


I think the cursive "LUCH" logo is hard to decipher unless you are familiar with the brand. The newer one is not much better.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Long time since the last time in this thread...

I'm trying hard to break the Diver's addiction!

Since last week with this Orient powered by 1942 caliber.


----------



## LightDot

badbackdan said:


> I think the cursive "LUCH" logo is hard to decipher unless you are familiar with the brand. The newer one is not much better.
> 
> View attachment 12585293


Yea, Luch logo is in cursive cyrillic and stylized a bit... not that much though, although I can only imagine it looks unfamiliar to those more used to non-cyrillic alphabets.

But nonetheless, the watch in oldhawkeye's post #264 has a Zim and not a Luch logo on the dial. I'm not familiar with the model... the case certainly looks like it could have come from a Luch, there is no movement photo, the dial is a Zim... It might be a Zim to the bone, or a mix of some sort.


----------



## Dan S

LightDot said:


> Yea, Luch logo is in cursive cyrillic and stylized a bit... not that much though, although I can only imagine it looks unfamiliar to those more used to non-cyrillic alphabets.
> 
> But nonetheless, the watch in oldhawkeye's post #264 has a Zim and not a Luch logo on the dial. I'm not familiar with the model... the case certainly looks like it could have come from a Luch, there is no movement photo, the dial is a Zim... It might be a Zim to the bone, or a mix of some sort.


Thanks @LightDot, as usual, school is in session for me.


----------



## balaton

badbackdan said:


> I think the cursive "LUCH" logo is hard to decipher unless you are familiar with the brand. The newer one is not much better.
> 
> View attachment 12585293


Hi guys, just for the sake of clarity, and whilst I am familiar with Luch and Zim, I actually posted a Lanco.

Regards to all.


----------



## Dan S

balaton said:


> Hi guys, just for the sake of clarity, and whilst I am familiar with Luch and Zim, I actually posted a Lanco.
> 
> Regards to all.


I think that your name was taken in vain. 

It was actually @oldhawkeye that posted the ZIM, and @dspt mistakenly attributed it to you.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## balaton

badbackdan said:


> I think that your name was taken in vain.
> 
> It was actually @oldhawkeye that posted the ZIM, and @dspt mistakenly attributed it to you.


Cheers Dan.

Regards.


----------



## MarcoLR

Aquastar Airstar eith v72

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## LandauV

Wostok Precision Class.
Unfortunately second hand is not original. Soon will find it&#8230;


----------



## LandauV

Wostok Precision Class.
Unfortunately second hand is not original. Soon will find it&#8230;

View attachment 12586555


----------



## bubba48




----------



## oldhawkeye

LightDot said:


> Yea, Luch logo is in cursive cyrillic and stylized a bit... not that much though, although I can only imagine it looks unfamiliar to those more used to non-cyrillic alphabets.
> 
> But nonetheless, the watch in oldhawkeye's post #264 has a Zim and not a Luch logo on the dial. I'm not familiar with the model... the case certainly looks like it could have come from a Luch, there is no movement photo, the dial is a Zim... It might be a Zim to the bone, or a mix of some sort.


Thanks for the information!
That was what I was told as I do not read/understand Russian/Cyrillic. I'll pop it open and see if I can ascertain what's inside. Still, cool looking dial as far as I am concerned.


----------



## balaton

A nice Nisus (try that after a couple of beers) today, in a 34mm case with a 21j AS 1703. Thanks to Mikrolisk, I find that the brand was registered in 1931 by Dreyfus Freres, founded in 1903 and, sadly, closed in 1970. 

Regards.


----------



## thoth

Gruen 21 "Spider"

335 723









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## dspt

@balaton sorry I mixed the names. my bad

Thank you badbackdan for correcting me

non-vintage Zeno Phantom 3.2 on the wrist today, so no photo


----------



## thoth

dspt said:


> non-vintage Zeno Phantom 3.2 on the wrist today, so no photo


There is a photo...we just can't see it because it is a "phantom" photo lol


----------



## fiskadoro

Rado Jorasses. Or, as I like to say: Jorasses on the line.


----------



## demonfinder

One of this weekends finds at a giant flea fair:
a Lanco which I think dates from the 1940`s.
I`ve managed to polish the crystal a bit and even remove a fair bit of dirt from the dial.


















.
M
A good few years of dirt came off the case too but the little worn vintage strap needed just a buff up.
Inside is what I think is a Langendorf calibre 12 movement or variant - movement I.D. is not a strong point of mine though.







it`s been running non-stop so far to within about 20 secs a day..acceptable to me as it may not have seen a watchmaker for decades :0)


----------



## LandauV

Relativelly rare Wostok "Crab"


----------



## balaton

dspt said:


> @balaton sorry I mixed the names. my bad
> 
> Thank you badbackdan for correcting me
> 
> non-vintage Zeno Phantom 3.2 on the wrist today, so no photo


Absolutely no worries. I've been mistaken for worse people, I can assure you.

Regards.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1967 connie model c


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today with this blue dial Vulcain...


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Sansoni7

Today, My Sandoz automatic with a FHF 90.5 mechanism from 1970.


----------



## LandauV

Wostok Amfibian "Eared"


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## dspt

thoth said:


> There is a photo...we just can't see it because it is a "phantom" photo lol


the only phantomish thing about this watch is that it can be easily mistaken for vintage. 36mm and vintage inspired dial (omega dynamic and others)
but the watch can be photographed without anti-stealth equipment
there's a regular quartz miyota inside


----------



## LandauV




----------



## bubba48

We were soldiers

Today ATP










Tomorrow DH


----------



## balaton

Today, a 1950s Rosières with a 17j Felsa 690 in a 32mm case.

Information from Mikrolisk and a 2011 post on this forum gives the brand being first registered by the Allemann family in Welschenrohr (German for Rosières), Switzerland in the 1890s, apparently as successors of F E Rosskopf who then continued separately in Geneva.

I also understand that some Rosières watches were imported into the US by Chase Watch Corp, with the movements of those examples being signed accordingly.

Regards.


----------



## thoth

I do like the hummmmmm









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver

thoth said:


> *I do like the hummmmmm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


300 Hz, somewhat lower than the 360 Hz in the Accutrons:


----------



## yvrclimber

Vintage IWC manual wind (Calibre 401) back on the wrist today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thoth

Border-Reiver said:


> 300 Hz, somewhat lower than the 360 Hz in the Accutrons:


I wonder if the idea was similar to the thought that the higher beat does not guarantee higher accuracy. Could also have been part of the license agreement that ESA had to use a lower frequency so that Bulova could maintain a claim of being a higher frequency and thus a higher accuracy? Which would be more marketing than reality.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning fellas.This old thing, but I sure do love it.


----------



## franco60

Vintage Seiko Monaco









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

On the edge of vintage








Swatch Goldeneye


----------



## a_badboy_us

Hello from 1967!!









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

Darwil, ETA 2750, two tone dial


----------



## Border-Reiver

thoth said:


> I wonder if the idea was similar to the thought that the higher beat does not guarantee higher accuracy. Could also have been part of the license agreement that ESA had to use a lower frequency so that Bulova could maintain a claim of being a higher frequency and thus a higher accuracy? Which would be more marketing than reality.


No, also Omega had to work under the Bulova License, like others, independent from the frequency used. If 300, 360 or up to 720 Hertz, it was a giant step forward anyway (and much more stable and reliable) compared to a mechanical (or electric/electronic mechanical) watch. A normal mechanical wrist watch 'swings' at 18.000 A/h which is 2,5 Hertz and going up to 36,000 A/h equalling 5 Hertz.


----------



## Castro Silva

Omega 30T2 1941


----------



## jovani




----------



## balaton

Back in the USSR today with this 1950s Start in what can only be generously described as "used vintage" condition, another of those favourite phrases. 

Nevertheless, and despite appearances, it runs well and whilst I often have difficulty in identifying Russian movements with any degree of certainty, this one, thanks to RR's database, would seem to be a 17j "Slava Start" from the 2nd Watch Factory. Possibly.

Regards.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Elvis Silva

Bulova Senator, late 20's, cal. 10AN.


----------



## fiskadoro

Green Waltham diver


----------



## James A

Been away most of the week wearing this.Back into Melbourne today.Enjoy the weekend folks.










Pic from Tuesday.

Regards,


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## balaton

Out of posting range from later this morning, but will be accompanied by this 34mm Pirat with a 17j Peseux 320. This was a brand made by Gilomen's Onsa Watch Company and registered by them in 1958. 

Regards.


----------



## mkws

Again...


----------



## Droyal

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 12552143


GUTuna, thanks so much for parting with the box and extra strap. Here is my watch, with your additions.


----------



## Hessu

Tissot Seastar T12. Super Compressor case, movement 781.


----------



## sinner777

70s Creation Automatic, ETA movement, integrated bracelet


----------



## Rolex6022

Connie Friday! Easily my favorite vintage in my collection.


----------



## thoth

Oh yeah....going high end today!!!









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch




----------



## fiskadoro

Seiko 6138 "Panda"


----------



## MrThompsonr

I saw this on eBay and thought it looked cool and vintage&#8230; And affordable. From an "Estate sale&#8230;" Anyone familiar with this model? "Chrono, Date, Alarm&#8230; Quartz?"
























I have a thing for chronographs...


----------



## thoth

The model no but the movement yes. 7T32 were made 1988 to 2002. Good movement.


----------



## nick10




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## busmatt

I'm back wearing vintage for a few days










I have four days off then I'll be back to my modern work watch









But even this has vintage heritage, being a modern version is the Stocker and Yale US military watch.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1967 connie


----------



## Border-Reiver

thoth said:


> *Oh yeah....going high end today!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


All parts taken from the high end of the shelve...

Whatever, I like those 'basic' watches, affordable for everyone, reliable and a good friend for long, as much as I like exclusive timepieces. Often, I feel a lot better with a Timex on my wrist, riveted movement M24, than anything else. It's something honest... better than a reverse Panda 100ATM watertight moon phase Chrono, which can automatically scent farts and spray perfume through a valve at the 2 o'clock position...


----------



## thoth

Border-Reiver said:


> All parts taken from the high end of the shelve...
> 
> Whatever, I like those 'basic' watches, affordable for everyone, reliable and a good friend for long, as much as I like exclusive timepieces. Often, I feel a lot better with a Timex on my wrist, riveted movement M24, than anything else. It's something honest... better than a reverse Panda 100ATM watertight moon phase Chrono, which can automatically scent farts and spray perfume through a valve at the 2 o'clock position...


I wore it all day and it stayed within 2 min. For some that kind of timing would have them foaming to take a watch to an AD and demand double their money back.

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Leca Automatic "Parking Meter"


----------



## balaton

For today, a 34mm Axes with a 17j Unitas 6311. Mikrolisk tells me that the brand was registered to Dimier/Diner in 1952, but if, repeat if, "Dimier 1738" was a successor company, then the enterprise seems to have belonged to Bovet since 2006 and whose styles are not aimed at the likes of me. 

Regards.


----------



## peatnick

Post service test of chrono Bucherer 9803









Lemania 1340 circa 1973 (pre-service-photo)









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## mougino

fiskadoro said:


> Leca Automatic "Parking Meter"
> 
> View attachment 12596255


What's the use of the top subdial? (or of the minutes hand if it's what I think it is)


----------



## Dan S

mougino said:


> What's the use of the top subdial? (or of the minutes hand if it's what I think it is)


I think it is a minute timer that resets with the button you can barely see above the crown. Sort of a chronostop watch that times in minutes and not seconds.


----------



## mstnpete

I have a couple of Vintage and classic watches
that I do wear often.
A 47 year old Omega Constellation.
And a 50 year old Rolex Oyster Perpetual datejust.

Enjoy!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## KasperDK

Well worm, and smallish but it has its charm.


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## fiskadoro

badbackdan said:


> I think it is a minute timer that resets with the button you can barely see above the crown. Sort of a chronostop watch that times in minutes and not seconds.


Spot on! Allegedly used to count an hour so you could make sure you knew how long you had left on your parking meter, but that could be a myth.


----------



## MrThompsonr




----------



## sinner777

Darwil Olymp 80


----------



## Mezzly

1969 omega Seamaster Chronostop, accompanying me on the road down to Solihull. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Another Bulova LCD










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## dspt




----------



## balaton

For today, my 33mm Boma with a 17j FHF 73-4.

Mikrolisk shows two possible makers of this brand, either Wega or Georges Weill, but unfortunately I haven't yet been able to establish which was responsible for this one. 

Regards.


----------



## mougino

balaton said:


> For today, my 33mm Boma with a 17j FHF 73-4.
> 
> Mikrolisk shows two possible makers of this brand, either Wega or Georges Weill, but unfortunately I haven't yet been able to establish which was responsible for this one.
> 
> Regards.


Really gorgeous! Enjoy it in good health


----------



## peatnick

Bucherer 53325









Landeron 248 circa 1967










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## andsan




----------



## balaton

mougino said:


> Really gorgeous! Enjoy it in good health


Well, thank you - I didn't expect a comment like that for a rather under-appreciated (by me) and rarely-worn watch!

Regards.


----------



## yvrclimber

Vintage IWC (1957)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charon




----------



## busmatt

Vertex AllProof for today










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## rokoce

Went on a nice trip with another fellow WUS user the other day, so a double WRUW, his Aidix and my Junghans. The seconds hands are surprisingly (almost) in sync.


----------



## balaton

For today, a 34mm Helbi, bought from Belgium. This one has a 17j PUW 60-61 movement which Dr Ranfft remarks as having been well-regarded in its day and I'm not about to argue with that. 

Mikrolisk has the Helbi brand as being registered to Elida SA of Switzerland but a combination of the movement, the caseback, and the absence of "Swiss Made" makes me think this watch is likely to be from Germany, and possibly by the maker Paul Werbeck who, according to Watch-wiki, had some commercial connection with Elida Watch Co. 

Rather awkwardly, I have another Helbi, also from the same seller and instead of an isosceles triangle, point upwards, that one has an equilateral triangle logo, point downwards, with the brand name in capital letters. It has a more common FHF 72-4N movement and a similar absence of "Swiss Made" on the dial. 

Too many rabbit holes for a simple soul like me!

Regards.


----------



## sinner777

Omega DeVille Quartz


----------



## fiskadoro

July '69 Seiko World Time 6117-6010


----------



## joeabroad

Well, I _was_ wearing this, until a spring bar went kaput a few minutes ago.


----------



## Rolex6022

Connie Monday!









And from Saturday, my 6694.


----------



## Border-Reiver

rokoce said:


> Went on a nice trip with another fellow WUS user the other day, so a double WRUW, his Aidix and my Junghans. The seconds hands are surprisingly (almost) in sync.
> 
> View attachment 12600229


Now, that one really puzzles me. It looks like two right arms of two lefthanders put next to each other, which puts the crown to the 'wrong' side, but then: How did you take that picture? The left arm with the smartphone over the shoulder and around your fellow WUS or was there a third person helping out?


----------



## mougino

Border-Reiver said:


> Now, that one really puzzles me. It looks like two right arms of two lefthanders put next to each other, which puts the crown to the 'wrong' side, but then: How did you take that picture? The left arm with the smartphone over the shoulder and around your fellow WUS or was there a third person helping out?


Isn't it simply a left hand near a right hand and the image is mirrored?


----------



## mougino

Or even simpler these guys put their watch upside-down!


----------



## tinitini

O&W Selectron


----------



## rokoce

mougino said:


> Isn't it simply a left hand near a right hand and the image is mirrored?


A mystery indeed! Two left-handers wearing watches on the right arm as Border-Reiver correctly identified. The pic was taken with my left hand, but it was taken when this glass was already empty, so I'm not sure how I took it!


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## KROG

After sitting for an extremely long time languishing in a drawer and after a long wait for service due to excessive damage to the movement my first and still favorite watch came back to me today. Due to the domed crystal none of the pictures I took do this watch justice. The flaws on the dial are almost invisible when looking at normal distance. I won't be wearing anything else for quite some time. Valjou 92 inside.


----------



## slopingsteve

I thought that I had "got over" Rotarys years ago but these little ones creep through small holes in your defences and then they gang up and have a party. I was going to form a club for them but couldn't think of a name for it.........


----------



## yvrclimber

Toured the Nitobe Gardens in Vancouver today. Beautiful fall colour in this classical Japanese garden.

Accompanied by my '68 Waltham.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Kulprit

fiskadoro said:


> July '69 Seiko World Time 6117-6010
> 
> View attachment 12600555


Did you just buy this from Spencer?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Started out the day with my '78(?) 166.0203










But came home and found these two waiting on my doorstep:

Left wrist:










Right wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws




----------



## busmatt

mkws said:


> View attachment 12602269


Yeah, why not?










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Border-Reiver

Tissot Camping: Here is an ad from 1951 for the Italian market. It says on the bottom that the Tissot Camping is the only watch insured by Lloyds in London against all risks. The risk for Llloyds was a retail price of 16,000 Italian Lira, whatever that was in these days.


----------



## bubba48

Border-Reiver said:


> Tissot Camping: Here is an ad from 1951 for the Italian market. It says on the bottom that the Tissot Camping is the only watch insured by Lloyds in London against all risks. The risk for Llloyds was a retail price of 16,000 Italian Lira, whatever that was in these days.


Here it is


----------



## balaton

Today it's my 1940s, 31mm Bravingtons Renown with what, to my untutored eye, looks like a contemporaneous FHF movement, although I'm afraid the precise calibre still eludes me.

Mikrolisk has the Renown name having been registered in 1936. These were Swiss-made, own-label watches produced for the Bravingtons chain of jewellery retailers, founded in London in about 1850. I believe they finally closed around 2006 although the name may live on under different ownership.

Regards.


----------



## dspt

this "custom" has rather unusual logo, not sure what it means

















forgot to take the picture of the movement BEFORE disassembling it, maybe next time...


----------



## thoth

Seikomatic-P 33j 5106-8010. One of my favorite watches in the collection. Had to get it serviced when I got it and the guy did a great job.


----------



## fiskadoro

Nope, I've had this one for a few years now.



Kulprit said:


> Did you just buy this from Spencer?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1969 Semaster chronometer from now on, the 1967 Connie despite it runs extremely well (+1sec per day) will need an overhaul after my watchmaker has checked thoroughly the movement.


----------



## thoth

Afternoon change. 1976 Accutron 219









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver

bubba48 said:


> Here it is


Well Bubba, I was working for an Italian group for a very long time and my Italian is quite fluent, but I could not make out what 'precisione spinta' means, otherwise I would have translated the whole thing. The awkward adulation of Tissot watches in there, including the final discovery of the egg of Columbus by Tissot, is such, that it just needs some opera-music from Verdi to go along with it. What does it mean?


----------



## Tony C.

Speaking of Tissot...


----------



## bubba48

Border-Reiver said:


> Well Bubba, I was working for an Italian group for a very long time and my Italian is quite fluent, but I could not make out what 'precisione spinta' means, otherwise I would have translated the whole thing. The awkward adulation of Tissot watches in there, including the final discovery of the egg of Columbus by Tissot, is such, that it just needs some opera-music from Verdi to go along with it. What does it mean?


_...una precisione spinta fino al millesimo di millimetro... = ._..a precision up to one thousandth of a millimeter...It's just a linguistic strengthening


----------



## bubba48




----------



## MrDagon007

Yesterday:


----------



## Kulprit

Pretty much the same as yesterday - Seamaster for work:










But now that I'm home, montre-bracelet d'Gallet:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hessu

One of the very first Zenith 2000. The watch was given to first owner (father of the seller) 24.2.1960. Zenith 2000 was the third release 1959-64 of famous movement 135. The case back does not yet have star and Zenith 2000 text. This watch is a big boy, case size 36,5mm. Usually Zenith 2000 is 35mm.


----------



## balaton

Today, a 1960s Remington with a 25j PUW 1361 movement in a 33mm case. 

Here is another instance where, with a globally-known name, you just know that research is going to be done and dusted in short order. That is, until you consult Mikrolisk. Who knew the name would have been used by so many? I'm discounting the Swiss makers, leaving German (maybe), American (maybe not) and Argentinian (sorry?) but despite periodic digging, none of them has so far leapt out shouting Me! Me! Me! 

So, I'm afraid this quest, like many others, continues.

Regards.


----------



## KasperDK




----------



## fiskadoro

Wittnauer Electro-Chron


----------



## thoth

Credos Lugran Slimmmmmmm


----------



## Dan S

Breitling ref 765.


----------



## dspt

keep wearing this tonneau called "square"


----------



## Border-Reiver

fiskadoro said:


> Wittnauer Electro-Chron
> 
> View attachment 12605841


Makes me green with envy like an Irish meadow in the springtime...


----------



## bubba48




----------



## balaton

Today I've gone for a 1950s, 30mm Osco with their own curious little 17j Cal. 52 movement. According to the German Watch-Wiki, the resource from which all of the following has been paraphrased (and therefore to be treated with caution), the company was founded as Otto Schlund & Co (OSCO) in 1948, later joining the Parat sales and marketing "collective" along with Arctos, Berg, Stowa and others.

Latterly the company used ETA movements, and whilst being run by Otto's two grandsons the HQ was relocated in 2009 to Berlin in allegedly "dubious"(unknown) circumstances. The company appears to have become insolvent in 2010, largely due, it seems, to the failure of some major customers, plus lack of support from their bankers, with the two principals facing bankruptcy proceedings in 2013. Oh, and it seems the duo were also accused by Xemex SwissWatch AG of allegedly indulging in some "asset shifting" (and other naughties) whilst acting as Directors of that company, but what became of that is unrecorded.

As far as I can tell, the brand name still exists, but selling quartz cheapos, so frankly I'm not really that interested in knowing by whom. 

Regards.


----------



## dspt




----------



## Fly Nit

Love the clean dial of my Citizen Daimond Flake









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron

Montreal pvd cal. 12


----------



## sinner777

Luch Quartz


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## James A

So excited just won this at auction from a seller in New York.










https://livestream.com/accounts/573...nfoAndActivity=true&autoPlay=true&mute=false#










Yeah... actually wore this all week. Here's a pic from Tuesday.










Enjoy the weekend folks.


----------



## Sansoni7

My Tissot with a 27 T mechanism from 1942.


----------



## balaton

Another of my rather-too-many MuDus for today. This one is in a 34.3mm case, housing a 17j Peseux 330 and unusual in being my only hand-winding model, the rest all having the more commonly-found auto movements from AS or Felsa. I've always just assumed that the "6" digit or baton was missing, presumed lost, although there's no obvious residue. 

Having previously summarised a little of what's known about the "mysterious" history of MuDu watches, I will admit to having a bit of a liking for this brand although I'm not sure whether that's because of what they were, or because of what they weren't.

Regards.


----------



## MrThompson

Lanco on Spiedel twisto flex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georges zaslavsky

same old


----------



## Border-Reiver

balaton said:


> Another of my rather-too-many MuDus for today. This one is in a 34.3mm case, housing a 17j Peseux 330 and unusual in being my only hand-winding model, the rest all having the more commonly-found auto movements from AS or Felsa. I've always just assumed that the "6" digit or baton was missing, presumed lost, although there's no obvious residue.
> 
> Having previously summarised a little of what's known about the "mysterious" history of MuDu watches, I will admit to having a bit of a liking for this brand although I'm not sure whether that's because of what they were, or because of what they weren't.
> 
> Regards.


Oh no, a MuDu!

The weirdest stories around watches come with that brand. They are Swiss watches which had been smuggled into the UK in the late 1950s and 1960s to avoid import duties . Many things, cigarettes, cameras etc. had been smuggled from one place to another, but there was never any smuggling like with the MuDu watches, if you believe in all these stories. Every single watch of that brand and from that period has an exiting background and came in to the UK, concealed in a fashion no smuggled good has ever been concealed.

First of all, they came in through the docks, very famous in this respect the docks of Bristol. Notwithstanding the fact that almost all smuggled merchandise came by ship and was unloaded at the docks, the MuDus gave the unloading at the docks a special touch. And they always came when there was heavy fog, scary darkness and the most dusky figures strolling around.

The route further inland into wicked port taverns and the sales in some side rooms makes any spy thriller a Mickey Mouse story.

Yes, and then: where do these watches come from? Of course from Switzerland, but who made them? First rumors had it, that they were a side-product of Blancpain. But as this story would have been immediately corrected by Blancpain, it was made a secret manufacturing at Blancpain. Workers of the company are said to have made these watches during official sick leave or out of hours, using the tools and machines and stealing the parts. So it's supposed to be a genuine Blancpain, made with the same precision by the same people like the watches produced during daylight.

I will spare me the rest of all those mystery stories. The name behind the registration of MuDu in Switzerland is Adolf Muller with another connection to Brevinex.

Whatever, they are well made watches, and if you want to have something on your wrist with a special touch and a story, which you can only relay in a lowered voice to some special friends, the MuDu is the watch to get.

Reminds me: When I first heared about MuDu and the stories I immediately wanted to get one, but I really forgot. So, the next Internet-stop is at eBay, keyword MuDu.


----------



## Dan S

Lemania version of the "Majetek" Czech pilot watch from the 1940s.

View attachment 12610455


View attachment 12610461


View attachment 12610457


View attachment 12610469


----------



## balaton

Border-Reiver said:


> Oh no, a MuDu!
> 
> The weirdest stories around watches come with that brand. They are Swiss watches which had been smuggled into the UK in the late 1950s and 1960s to avoid import duties . Many things, cigarettes, cameras etc. had been smuggled from one place to another, but there was never any smuggling like with the MuDu watches, if you believe in all these stories. Every single watch of that brand and from that period has an exiting background and came in to the UK, concealed in a fashion no smuggled good has ever been concealed.
> 
> First of all, they came in through the docks, very famous in this respect the docks of Bristol. Notwithstanding that almost all smuggled merchandise came by ship and was unloaded at the docks, the MuDus gave the unloading at the docks a special touch. And they always came when there was heavy fog, scary darkness and the most dusky figures strolling around.
> 
> The route further inland into wicked port taverns and the sales in some side rooms makes any spy thriller a Mickey Mouse story.
> 
> Yes, and then: where do these watches come from? Of course from Switzerland, but who made them? First rumors had it, that they were a side-product of Blancpain. But as this story would have been immediately corrected by Blancpain, it was made a secret manufacturing at Blancpain. Workers of the company are said to have made these watches during official sick leave or out of hours, using the tools and machines and stealing the parts. So it's supposed to be a genuine Blancpain, made with the same precision by the same people like the watches produced during daylight.
> 
> I will spare me the rest of all those mystery stories. The name behind the registration of MuDu in Switzerland is Adolf Muller with another connection to Brevinex.
> 
> Whatever, they are well made watches, and if you want to have something on your wrist with a special touch and a story, which you can only relay in a lowered voice to some special friends, the MuDu is the watch to get.
> 
> Reminds me: When I first heared about MuDu and the stories I immediately wanted to get one, but I really forgot. So, the next Internet-stop is at eBay, keyword MuDu.


Love it, and couldn't agree more. This is what I wrote about the brand back in August:

"For today, a legendary MuDu (not to be confused with any "MU-DU" knock-offs kicking around), this one in a 34mm case housing a 25j Felsa 4007N. The folklore surrounding the MuDu brand is really quite entertaining, like its allegedly mysterious origins - although hardly "mysterious" when the makers are quite clearly identified in Mikrolisk as Adolf *Mu*ller and Kurt *Du*bach - and the unsubstantiated rumours about having been assembled with the assistance of Blancpain workers during their spare time.

What doesn't seem to be in doubt, however, is its somewhat raffish, not to say illegal, distribution channels from Europe into (mainly) southern England in the 50s and 60s, the apparent absence of formal sales outlets, and the use of perfectly decent movements from the likes of Felsa, AS and Peseux. They came in various sizes and guises, thick ones and thin ones, as well as some rather nice Moon Phase models (the words "grail" and "Lotto" spring to mind).

These watches have a small but devoted following and, to me, it's an intriguing marque worth including in a collection, so I have. And perhaps rather too often, truth be told."

Every home should have one!

Regards.


----------



## hotsauz

Zodiac cal.12, early 70s.


----------



## peatnick

Certina 5101









Calibre 25-32 circa 1963









Textured dial









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## LandauV

Poljot de luxe, the perfection from 1970.


----------



## douglastimemachines

Rolex 1803 Quarter Red on a Gold Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Droyal

This silly thing today.


----------



## MrThompson

This came in today... I may put it on a bracelet...?









Not bad...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thoth

Freshly arrived today. Cape cod cleaned and polywatch done. I even think the band is original.









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968 with original bracelet JB Chmpion


----------



## balaton

Today I've chosen a 1973 Caravelle with a 17j 110TAC (aka Citizen 5620) movement in a 34mm case. This is just the kind of inexpensive watch which GIs would have found in their PX store and where, I believe, this one started life. 

Regards.


----------



## parrotandpitbull

My little toughie Stalinist Soviet Svet, with elegant black guilloche dial. As a vintage collector I feel lucky to have thin wrists. I can wear any smaller watch or any larger later watch without its looking silly. That does not include todays wrist pies.


----------



## slopingsteve

Parrotandpitbull's "Wrist Pies" is not a term I had encountered before but it is wonderfully graphic and apt. The two watches in the photo are what I was wearing today, at the boot sale, and what I bought there. I had half a mind to post this photo before reading the post above but hadn't decided how to phrase it: that decision was taken for me .
The Fossil measures 47.75 mm diameter which pretty well makes it a catering size pie. The Rotary, at 27.8 mm, is just a tasty snack but is the one I shall be sharing my future with.


----------



## Megillah

Here's my Hamilton British Military watch from 1973. Handwind ETA 2750 movement. 34mm wide without crown and 41mm from lug tip to lug tip.
View attachment 12613525
View attachment 12613527


----------



## Border-Reiver

Megillah said:


> Here's my Hamilton British Military watch from 1973. Handwind ETA 2750 movement. 34mm wide without crown and 41mm from lug tip to lug tip.
> View attachment 12613525
> View attachment 12613527


Link not working. Do you mean something like this one?


----------



## speedmistr

Been going back and forth between these two every few days. I never get tired of them. Rest of the watches have been collecting dust for a couple months.


----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## EliasEliasElias

A JLC adds some sunshine to your grey day.


----------



## balaton

Today I've picked this French-made Dollar with a 15j Cupillard (FE)233-60 movement in a 34mm case. Guess what results you get from internet searches for Dollar Vintage Watch, in any order? Not helpful. And I'm having difficulty in gauging when this watch was made, because although in seemingly older style, it can't have been prior to 1965, the year of FE's formation, so maybe around 1970.

Mikrolisk has two possible makers for this brand: firstly, _Etablissements S. Marquis Verrier et Moulin_ who registered such a brand name in Paris in 1939 whilst being based in Algiers. A slight issue is the fact that their business was shown as clockmakers with no mention of watches. I can't tell whether they still exist, but unlikely.

The second possible maker was _Edouard Kummer_ of Besançon who registered a Dollar brand name in 1922, and although I can't rule them out, they had a specific trademark which this watch doesn't have. Nor do I know the period during which this company was in business, so I should probably just stick to more mainstream in the interests of easier research.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Giotime

That Ebel is sweet and is a major contender for best patina!


----------



## Megillah

Yes, thank you Border-Reiver, that's the one. A sturdy watch and it keeps great time. I'll soon figure out the posting thing and show some others.


----------



## Mezzly

Sunday afternoon chilling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

Memovox from 1961.


----------



## mougino

badbackdan said:


> Memovox from 1961.
> 
> View attachment 12616651


What does the inner (rotating?) subdial do? Second time zone?


----------



## rokoce

mougino said:


> What does the inner (rotating?) subdial do? Second time zone?


Not my watch, but I'm pretty sure it's an alarm.


----------



## Dan S

rokoce said:


> Not my watch, but I'm pretty sure it's an alarm.


Correct, the JLC Memovox is a mechanical alarm watch.

The operation varies a bit for the different models, but on this one the upper crown winds a separate spring to power the alarm, and when pulled out it can be used to set the time of the alarm. The lower crown manually winds and sets the watch. The movement is a bumper automatic.


----------



## a_badboy_us

Ditto. Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## a_badboy_us

a_badboy_us said:


> Ditto. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Though manual wind, steady inner circle is the minutes/alarm indicator. Apologies for that careless quick caption.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Elvis Silva

Zenith cal. 2552PC, 1969


----------



## balaton

A Services "Windsor" today, having a 5j Oris 291 pin-lever movement in a 33mm case with fixed lugs which look anything but original. This style of the Services trademark was in use from the late 1930s until the late 1950s and as It seems that they sourced movements from Oris between the end of WW2 until the early 1950s, mine is likely to be from sometime within that seven or eight years window. 

Formed in Leicester, England in about 1927, Services usually relied on complete watches being made for them, although they did also assemble watches themselves using bought-in parts. The brand was mainly known for no- or low-jewelled pin-pallet pieces, but an authority on the brand records them also having used high-jewelled movements from Felsa, AS, Venus and ETA amongst others. 

I believe the company was dissolved in 2002, but that no watches were produced after the late 1970s. As shown in Mikrolisk, Services Watch Co had at least 63 differently-badged models during its lifetime and with plenty still surviving today, that must be testament to something. 

Regards.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## MrThompson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sansoni7

My Fenianos watch with a AS 1130 mechanism from 1960:


----------



## Border-Reiver

Last day of a no-fiddle-around-month (31 days, no setting-hassle): rare Bulova Accuquartz, quartz controlled, passive tuning fork with Italian days (MAR = Martedi = Tuesday).

By the way: Today, October 31, 2017, people are celebrating the 500th anniversary of the Reformation Day. It was the 31st of October 1517, when Martin Luther nailed his 95 theses to the gate of the castle church in Wittenberg, like a quartz regulating the off-beat tuning forks in the church's head quarters in Rome.


----------



## primabaleron

Navitimer 7806


----------



## sinner777

Seiko Business A


----------



## balaton

A 1950s Avia-King with a 17j AS 1203 for today, and a decent size at 36.5mm. Mikrolisk has the "King" model as being registered by Degoumois in 1946.

As the story of Avia's rise and fall has been explored on this forum and elsewhere, there's no real need to go over it again here.

Regards.


----------



## doggbiter

Wearing my Lord Elgin auto from the late 60s-70's. Not sure what movement since it's a top-loader.


----------



## a_badboy_us

Bracing for a "beastly" Halloween. Gray linen dial in Royal lizard leather. 
Cheers all!!









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Seemed appropriate for this final day of October...


----------



## thoth

Credos Auto









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48




----------



## mstnpete

47 year old Omega Constellation Automatic

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth

The evening watch....1976 Accutron









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

All done? Since it's All Saints (and therefore November), we'll close this one down, then.

Hartmut Richter


----------

